# Drinking Water?



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

How old should cockatiel chicks be before you can give them water? I have 5 chicks between 3.5 - 4 weeks old that I am hand feeding, its really hot today and I have them in their nesting box (in the house) but I was wondering if I should be giving them water as well as their formula?


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

They are probably getting enough fluid from their formula but I usually give them access to water when I start putting seed in


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Phoenix2010 said:


> They are probably getting enough fluid from their formula but I usually give them access to water when I start putting seed in


Thank you


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I find that the best way to teach babies to drink from a cup is to give them a shallow bowl that they can wade in. They seem to be naturally attracted to standing in the water, and while they're splashing around they'll end up sticking their beak in it to see what happens. It takes much longer for them to figure out a drinking cup that's not big enough to bathe in. Your chicks are right around fledging age so they might be ready for this. Or they might not be quite ready, so if you offer it keep the water pretty shallow. We don't want anyone drowning.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

tielfan said:


> I find that the best way to teach babies to drink from a cup is to give them a shallow bowl that they can wade in. They seem to be naturally attracted to standing in the water, and while they're splashing around they'll end up sticking their beak in it to see what happens. It takes much longer for them to figure out a drinking cup that's not big enough to bathe in. Your chicks are right around fledging age so they might be ready for this. Or they might not be quite ready, so if you offer it keep the water pretty shallow. We don't want anyone drowning.


Thank you, I have now put them in a cage and I will put a shallow bowl of water in too. 

Sadly, one of the babies flew this morning, right after feeding but the door was open and he is gone. I could kick myself, this little one had not flown before except for a couple of fluttering's from the coffee table to the floor. This morning, he just went like a rocket. Every lesson I learn seems to be from sorrowful things.


----------

